# Planting dates for winter wheat...



## hevishot (Sep 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the earliest "official" wheat planting dates for Taylor county, Ga?-thanks!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Sep 7, 2008)

If it was for harvest, mid Nov.  For wildlife, 1st week of Oct.


----------



## bull0ne (Sep 7, 2008)

Here ya go..............

http://www.caes.uga.edu/commodities/fieldcrops/gagrains/documents/FallPlantingGuide2007.pdf


----------



## CAL (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree with the planting guide for production.You could plant the middle of Sept.but you chance for lesser cornstalk borer to eat ya up plus fall army worms.I would go ahead and plant a small plot and if the latter takes over you can just plant over.If you have no problems then you are way ahead of the game.Good luck with your decision.


----------



## huntnboy (Sep 8, 2008)

*wheat*

September 15 is what they say for ag.


----------



## hevishot (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks. Just looking for the date that we can shoot over planted wheat and not get in trouble...appreciate the responses!


----------



## Paddle (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's the DNR Dates :

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/documentdetail.aspx?docid=141&pageid=3&category=hunting


----------

